# Urgent advice for rehome of my pedigree Burmese cat



## Marie68 (Aug 7, 2017)

Hello, I am new to this forum and have been advised to post on here by someone on Cat Chat.

I am desperately trying to find a new home for my Burmese cat Chi Chi. She is 14 years old and has IBS. Is there a particular thread I should post to please?

Thanks.

Marie


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi and welcome.  Probably best to put your post in Cat Rescue and adoption and also in cat chat.

Has her breeder got any advice or suggestions about rehoming her ?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

If Chi Chi's breeder cannot help, try contacting one of the Burmese cat Clubs.

For urgent rehoming, the Burmese Cat Society contact is Janet Wilshaw [email protected]

You could also try www.burmesecatassociation.org/welfare/rehoming.html or www.burmesecatclub.com/rehoming.shtml

I have taken this information from the GCCF website so cannot guarantee it is up to date but I hope somebody may be able to help.


----------



## Marie68 (Aug 7, 2017)

kittih said:


> Hi and welcome.  Probably best to put your post in Cat Rescue and adoption and also in cat chat.
> 
> Has her breeder got any advice or suggestions about rehoming her ?


Hi Thank you. I have posted on Cat Chat. I did have a sanctuary that agreed to take her, but they changed their mind


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

You could contact Patsy at Rushden Persian Rescue, she helps with other pedigree breeds too and has a huge list of supporters/adopters


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh this is so sad. If you don't mind me asking, why do you need to rehome an elderly and poorly cat, bless her


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

moggie14 said:


> Oh this is so sad. If you don't mind me asking, why do you need to rehome an elderly and poorly cat, bless her


@Marie68: Have to agree with @moggie14: at the advanced age of 14 and with known health issues your pretty girl will not be top of the list for adoption. She is very beautiful. Where in UK is she currently?


----------



## Catrina (Jul 7, 2017)

Oh bless her, she is a good age, I hope you soon get a good home for her,


----------



## Marie68 (Aug 7, 2017)

Calvine said:


> @Marie68: Have to agree with @moggie14: at the advanced age of 14 and with known health issues your pretty girl will not be top of the list for adoption. She is very beautiful. Where in UK is she currently?


Hi. I love her dearky but I cabnot cate for her anymore in the way that she needs. I do not have direct access to outside. Im at work all day and she woukd have ti be cintained invthe bathroom because she will not use the tray when alone. I have been coping for 10 years, but have just moved to a new home which is fully carpeted and I just cant cope anymore. She would have a better quality of life if she had a garden and an owner who had mote time in the day to give her the attention she needs. She and her sister do not get on and this makes her anxious which makes her IBS worse. She isnt poorly, in fact she is very sprightly, its just I cant cope with the pooing indoors anymore.


----------



## Marie68 (Aug 7, 2017)

Im in Sutton Surrey. Sorry for typos I am on the train to work.


----------



## Marie68 (Aug 7, 2017)

Catrina said:


> Oh bless her, she is a good age, I hope you soon get a good home for her,


Yes me too. She would make someone a good companion in the right circumstances.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

In the last 10 years what have you tried? If she has toileting issues on top of health issues it will be very hard to rehome her at her age


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Marie68 said:


> Im in Sutton Surrey. Sorry for typos I am on the train to work.


Can you not keep your two cats separate in different parts of the house when you are out of the house? Fit a dividing partition.

It is best to get the soiling issue resolved before you put your cat up for rehoming. You stand a better chance then of rehoming her. Though her age will make it hard anyway.

Provide at least 2 litter trays for the cat who soils, so she has one to pee in one to poo in. Do not place the trays near each other.

Feed her a wet food diet, no dry, so her stools are firm and formed, not soft and not dry or hard. A cat with abnormal consistency stools may avoid using the tray.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I agree with the others, it will be hard to rehome an older cat especially with toilet issues. I have an elderly cat who doesn't poo in the litter tray & hasn't done for some time. When I go to work I 'poo proof' the areas she goes in. I have several picnic mats which can be wiped clean down on the carpets, I have an extra litter tray in my bedroom where she spends a lot of her time, I also have old towels & newspaper down. It is a pain & it is unsightly but it does the job. Could this be an option for you?


----------

